# Tapatalk



## Tom (3/6/14)

I cannot access this forum via tapatalk, since yesterday. Germanvapers works though. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/14)

Tom said:


> I cannot access this forum via tapatalk, since yesterday. Germanvapers works though. Anyone else having problems?



Works fine for me Tom... both ecigssa and ecf are fine on Tapatalk.


----------



## Tom (3/6/14)

Ok. Strange. I am south of berlin atm in a smallish village with bad cell reception.maybe that's the cause. Still strange that Germanvapers works fine. Maybe there is too much to load....


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/9/14)

I'm having an issue signing into the forum from tapatalk. I reinstalled tapatalk and get a server error when trying to login. My other forums work. @Gizmo can you have a gander please.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Tom (28/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I'm having an issue signing into the forum from tapatalk. I reinstalled tapatalk and get a server error when trying to login. My other forums work. @Gizmo can you have a gander please.


Same here. Cant be much online without tapatalk whilst on the road

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/14)

Yip me too @Gizmo...


----------



## Raslin (28/9/14)

Yip, also having problems

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA (28/9/14)

same here cant log in


----------



## Raslin (28/9/14)

*help still can't login. I am experiencing withdrawal symptoms. @Gizmo please help.*


----------



## johan (28/9/14)

ecigssa on Tapatalk fooked on my side as well.


----------



## Alex (28/9/14)

See this thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/download-the-new-tapatalk.5560/

"Hi guys, I have beem scratching my head all day why tapatalk wasnt connecting to the forum. It turns out there is a major update. 

 The updated tapatalk(orange) only seems to work on the forum. If your tapatalk isnt working please update."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (28/9/14)

Alex said:


> See this thread
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/download-the-new-tapatalk.5560/
> 
> "Hi guys, I have beem scratching my head all day why tapatalk wasnt connecting to the forum. It turns out there is a major update.
> ...


 
No it worked after the update (orange) up to yesterday - checked now after I saw all the complaints, and for sure, its fooked even with orange.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex (28/9/14)

johan said:


> No it worked after the update (orange) up to yesterday - checked now after I saw all the complaints, and for sure, its fooked even with orange.


 
Thanks for the info @johan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/14)

johan said:


> No it worked after the update (orange) up to yesterday - checked now after I saw all the complaints, and for sure, its fooked even with orange.


 
Agreed! There is an issue for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/9/14)

I have brought this to @Gizmo 's attention.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/14)

I also tried the new Orange update and it wasnt logging in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/9/14)

I have the same problem.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/9/14)

will get Giz to check this in the morning


----------



## rogue zombie (28/9/14)

agg damit.

Worked for awhile, now its stuffed again.
If its not Eskom its Telkom, if its not them its Tapatalk. Someone is always trying to annoy me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## steve (28/9/14)

I can log in well enough (updated version) . but nothing works, every time i try to access a page it just stays "loading"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (29/9/14)

is everyone still having issues with tapatalk?


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

Riaz said:


> is everyone still having issues with tapatalk?


 
yip issue still there


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

Jip Jip, now walky walky with my talky talky on the tapy tapy for me either

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (29/9/14)

yup same here, not able to log in... it's been like this the whole freaking weekend...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (29/9/14)

This sucks b@lls. Hate surfing this site on safari. Tapatalk is really a convenient app. Hang in there guys hepefully all will be back to normal asap!!! ??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (30/9/14)

ECF working fine, only ecigssa giving problems for me
I have the latest tapatalk installed. Me thinks that the problems is with that version and compatibility with the forum???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gonzales (30/9/14)

Same here

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (10/6/15)

Having an issue again with login....both on my tablet and cell via tapatalk. Cant remember what fixed it the last time....


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/6/15)

Tom said:


> ECF working fine, only ecigssa giving problems for me
> I have the latest tapatalk installed. Me thinks that the problems is with that version and compatibility with the forum???



Tapatalk issues started before the new update. I think its a DB issue, ever since the DB was upgraded tapatalk can't connect to the forum.

@Gizmo?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/6/15)

We are waiting on Tapatalk to get back to us to solve the issue, @Gizmo is mailing them everyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (10/6/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> tapatalk issues started before the new update. I think its a DB issue, ever since the DB was upgraded tapatalk can't connect to the forum.


ok, thanks for the info. So, its not just on my side. Pity, as I cannot access the forum often then, whilst travelling.


----------

